# Read before taking your dogs to dogs home!!!!



## luke2702 (Aug 17, 2009)

How Could You? 

Copyright Jim Willis 2001, all rights reserved 

When I was a puppy I entertained you with my antics and made you laugh. You called me your child and despite a number of chewed shoes and a couple of murdered throw pillows, I became your best friend. Whenever I was "bad," you'd shake your finger at me and ask "How could you?" - but then you'd relent and roll me over for a bellyrub. 

My housetraining took a little longer than expected, because you were terribly busy, but we worked on that together. I remember those nights of nuzzling you in bed, listening to your confidences and secret dreams, and I believed that life could not be any more perfect. We went for long walks and runs in the park, car rides, stops for ice cream (I only got the cone because "ice cream is bad for dogs," you said), and I took long naps in the sun waiting for you to come home at the end of the day. 

Gradually, you began spending more time at work and on your career, and more time searching for a human mate. I waited for you patiently, comforted you through heartbreaks and disappointments, never chided you about bad decisions, and romped with glee at your homecomings, and when you fell in love. 

She, now your wife, is not a "dog person" - still I welcomed her into our home, tried to show her affection, and obeyed her. I was happy because you were happy. Then the human babies came along and I shared your excitement. I was fascinated by their pinkness, how they smelled, and I wanted to mother them, too. Only she and you worried that I might hurt them, and I spent most of my time banished to another room, or to a dog crate. Oh, how I wanted to love them, but I became a "prisoner of love." 

As they began to grow, I became their friend. They clung to my fur and pulled themselves up on wobbly legs, poked fingers in my eyes, investigated my ears and gave me kisses on my nose. I loved everything about them and their touch - because your touch was now so infrequent - and I would have defended them with my life if need be. 

I would sneak into their beds and listen to their worries and secret dreams. Together we waited for the sound of your car in the driveway. There had been a time, when others asked you if you had a dog, that you produced a photo of me from your wallet and told them stories about me. These past few years, you just answered "yes" and changed the subject. I had gone from being "your dog" to "just a dog," and you resented every expenditure on my behalf. 

Now you have a new career opportunity in another city, and you and they will be moving to an apartment that does not allow pets. You've made the right decision for your "family," but there was a time when I was your only family. 

I was excited about the car ride until we arrived at the animal shelter. It smelled of dogs and cats, of fear, of hopelessness. You filled out the paperwork and said "I know you will find a good home for her." They shrugged and gave you a pained look. They understand the realities facing a middle-aged dog or cat, even one with "papers." You had to pry your son's fingers loose from my collar as he screamed "No, Daddy! Please don't let them take my dog!" And I worried for him, and what lessons you had just taught him about friendship and loyalty, about love and responsibility, and about respect for all life. You gave me a goodbye pat on the head, avoided my eyes, and politely refused to take my collar and leash with you. You had a deadline to meet and now I have one, too. 

After you left, the two nice ladies said you probably knew about your upcoming move months ago and made no attempt to find me another good home. They shook their heads and asked "How could you?" 

They are as attentive to us here in the shelter as their busy schedules allow. They feed us, of course, but I lost my appetite days ago. At first, whenever anyone passed my pen, I rushed to the front, hoping it was you - that you had changed your mind - that this was all a bad dream...or I hoped it would at least be someone who cared, anyone who might save me. When I realized I could not compete with the frolicking for attention of happy puppies, oblivious to their own fate, I retreated to a far corner and waited. 

I heard her footsteps as she came for me at the end of the day and I padded along the aisle after her to a separate room. A blissfully quiet room. She placed me on the table, rubbed my ears and told me not to worry. My heart pounded in anticipation of what was to come, but there was also a sense of relief. The prisoner of love had run out of days. As is my nature, I was more concerned about her. The burden which she bears weighs heavily on her and I know that, the same way I knew your every mood. 

She gently placed a tourniquet around my foreleg as a tear ran down her cheek. I licked her hand in the same way I used to comfort you so many years ago. She expertly slid the hypodermic needle into my vein. As I felt the sting and the cool liquid coursing through my body, I lay down sleepily, looked into her kind eyes and murmured "How could you?" 

Perhaps because she understood my dogspeak, she said "I'm so sorry." She hugged me and hurriedly explained it was her job to make sure I went to a better place, where I wouldn't be ignored or abused or abandoned, or have to fend for myself - a place of love and light so very different from this earthly place. With my last bit of energy, I tried to convey to her with a thump of my tail that my "How could you?" was not meant for her. It was you, My Beloved Master, I was thinking of. I will think of you and wait for you forever. 

May everyone in your life continue to show you so much loyalty. 

The End


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

That has just made me sob my eyes out and its so true!

I could never send any of my dogs to a home, id rather suffer myself than let them go through any of that.


----------



## Lego (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm not a 'dog person' but I've got tears running down my face after reading that


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

though it is upsettin to read, remember that was written by a human, not a dog, they are puttin human emotion onto a dog to play with your heart strings. thats probably not even close to what goes through a dogs mind. ive had to take a dog i had to a dogs home, i had tried to rehome her to homes but it didnt work out and in the end i took her to a home that had a no kill policy. She was better off with a family, not me, as i couldnt cater for her needs. i still miss her but it doesnt make me a bad person just because i took her there. i did it for her not me.

what does upset me is the fact animals are put to sleep for reasons other than health reasons, not the fact that some end up in homes - as for some, thats their best chance to get a good family to look after them and to get out of a situation that with all the good intent in the world could have been more unhappy than happy


----------



## Horatio (Jul 16, 2009)

Crying my eyes out too.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

remember it was written by a HUMAN *not* a dog


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Some people beleive that animals have human feelings though!


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I ate dog in vietnam. It was pretty tasty.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Tomcat said:


> Some people *beleive* that animals have human feelings though!


believe being the key word, they dont know. and i think its higly unlikely animals function emotionally at the level that humans do. and they definately cant write like us :lol2:


----------



## loving all reptiles (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes ,i cried and cried!!!
As my dog was my loyal friend for 15yrs and sadly on november 5th just gone my darling Meg had to have that injection into her paw. I wonder was she thinking the same as in the story. my heart is still broken and i'll always have a little piece missing.
The only difference was i had no choice there was nothing the vets could do to bring her back to the wonderful ,lively girl she was and also take away the pain.
I understand the moral of the story but there's also that other side to the coin.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> believe being the key word, they dont know. and i think its higly unlikely animals function emotionally at the level that humans do.


of course they have emotions.....mine get sad, happy, low ect they have feelings


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

mask-of-sanity said:


> of course they have emotions.....mine get sad, happy, low ect they have feelings


where did i say they didnt have emotions? can you please highlight that bit for me? what i said is i dont think they function at the same level as a human - and seen as a human wrote that piece and has no idea if thats what a dog would actually think its all just to play on the readers heart strings.


----------



## loving all reptiles (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes definitely and more intelligence than people give them credit for. They know when your sad and need comfort and they can also be crafty and devious, there's no such thing as a dumb animal.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> believe being the key word, they dont know. and i think its higly unlikely animals function emotionally at the level that humans do. and they definately cant write like us :lol2:


 
So therefore you only *beleive *because you dont know either. 

The key word there *i *think *its highly unlikely* Shows that thats your opinion, but many people would be opposite and say its highly likely that they do.

Not causing an argument, all im saying is, people do get upset when reading things or thinking about things like this, so i dont see why you said that its a human who wrote it not a dog. We know that, doesnt mean people cant beleive that dogs go through those emotions.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

loving all reptiles said:


> Yes definitely and more intelligence than people give them credit for. They know when your sad and need comfort and they can also be crafty and devious, there's no such thing as a dumb animal.


 
who said they were dumb either? the fact of the matter is that a human wrote that article and they have no way of knowin that thats how a dog thinks, or any animal for that matter. And to use it to make people feel guilty for rehoming a dog without knowin the reasons for the rehome is stupendous. If a dog cant be found a new home privately, and the owners feel they cant take it to a shelter because of a poem written by a human, whats the other option? they take them to be put to sleep anyway without the chance of them gettin rehomed into a new family


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

loving all reptiles said:


> Yes definitely and more intelligence than people give them credit for. They know when your sad and need comfort and they can also be crafty and devious, there's no such thing as a dumb animal.


Really. My dog milo, who died of a heart murmur earlier this year (R.I.P) used to hump peoples legs and castrated male dogs -one in particular, run into patio doors, chase his tail, eat wasps, try and make friends with angry cats, try and eat fish in the fishtank and a multitude of other ridiculous things. I loved him to bits and miss him so much but he was definitely bloody stupid. He could sense moods though and if you were down would come and give you a cuddle. :flrt:


----------



## loving all reptiles (Aug 25, 2009)

Dumb animal was never quoted,but sometimes people need to think that little bit further.
The story of the dog really does'nt need to be highlighted on a pet loving forum, perhaps in the free ads or dog classifieds it might do some good for people on there to think twice before having a dog and to understand that having a dog is through good and the bad.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

That poem was made to shame people into rethinking rehoming their dogs. Yes its very sad its meant to be and it plays on human emotion. It upsets me too as I hate to see animals in rescue(even worse in places with a destruction policy) but it is meant to make people rethink rehoming their dogs


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im sure that this is an american poem meant for the pounds


----------



## loving all reptiles (Aug 25, 2009)

fishboy said:


> Really. My dog milo, who died of a heart murmur earlier this year (R.I.P) used to hump peoples legs and castrated male dogs -one in particular, run into patio doors, chase his tail, eat wasps, try and make friends with angry cats, try and eat fish in the fishtank and a multitude of other ridiculous things. I loved him to bits and miss him so much but he was definitely bloody stupid. He could sense moods though and if you were down would come and give you a cuddle. :flrt:


On a lighter note:- There are so may humans just like that .:lol2:


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

That was so upsetting. My dogs show there feelings if that be happy, sad, excited, dissapointed, scared.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

we have this poem on our sanctuary wall


*Baggage (The Meaning of Rescue)*


Now that I'm home, bathed, settled and fed,
All nicely tucked in my warm new bed,
I'd like to open my baggage,
Lest I forget,
There is so much to carry,
So much to regret. 
Hmmm...Yes, there it is, right on the top,
Let's unpack Loneliness, Heartache and Loss,
And there by my perch hides Fear and Shame.
As I look on these things I tried so hard to leave,
I still have to unpack my baggage called Pain.
I loved them, the others, the ones who left me,
But I wasn't good enough - for they didn't want me. 
Will you add to my baggage?
Will you help me unpack?
Or will you just look at my things,
And take me right back?
Do you have the time to help me unpack?
To put away my baggage, to never repack?
I pray that you do - I'm so tired you see,
But I do come with baggage,
Will you still want me? 

*By Evelyn Colbath(c)1995 Baggage All rights reserved*


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

serz said:


> That was so upsetting. My dogs show there feelings if that be happy, sad, excited, dissapointed, scared.


no one ever said dogs dont though serz, i just said its higly unlikely they show or feel the way that human wrote that article


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> no one ever said dogs dont though serz, i just said its higly unlikely they show or feel the way that human wrote that article


Ah sorry, i didnt understand your point. I do now


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Tomcat said:


> Ah sorry, i didnt understand your point. I do now


 
thanks  i wasnt begrudgin anyone for believin animals dont feel like this, im just as soft as the next person and a sucker for a sob story but i feel this has been posted inappropriately and it doesnt speak for all dog homes, just some. i personally dont believe animals feel the way we do, i question it all the time to myself, but i dont believe they do


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thanks  i wasnt begrudgin anyone for believin animals dont feel like this, im just as soft as the next person and a sucker for a sob story but i feel this has been posted inappropriately and it doesnt speak for all dog homes, just some. i personally dont believe animals feel the way we do, i question it all the time to myself, but i dont believe they do


 
I didnt mean to cause an argument if you saw what i said lol

Yeah i always question it when im with my dog and she does something that makes me think of a human emotion.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Tomcat said:


> I didnt mean to cause an argument if you saw what i said lol
> 
> Yeah i always question it when im with my dog and she does something that makes me think of a human emotion.


 
im a bit more morbid than that, i always ask if an animal knows its dying before it dies....... like when i took my rabbit to be pts cos she had broken her back i was askin the vet if he thought she knew it was the end etc


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah, i had a little chat with my Boxer when she got PTS, she just kept licking me face, which she never did so either she could tell it was killing me inside, or she knew :/ hmmm


----------



## Saber (Nov 9, 2009)

I dont know why people treat animals so badly. I just find it appalling. I think its selfishness and also this thing that they dont have feelings. I think that animals feel pain and anxiety and fear and even if they dont have the same IQ as humans surely that means we should shoulder the responsibilities even more of keeping an animal. 

I hate it when they are giving the death injections to animals which are strong and healthy and their only crime is to have bad owners.
Your story might be from a human perspective but its the truth of what can happen in some of these places.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Saber said:


> I dont know why people treat animals so badly. I just find it appalling. I think its selfishness and also this thing that they dont have feelings. I think that animals feel pain and anxiety and fear and even if they dont have the same IQ as humans surely that means we should shoulder the responsibilities even more of keeping an animal.
> 
> I hate it when they are giving the death injections to animals which are strong and healthy and their only crime is to have bad owners.
> Your story might be from a human perspective but its the truth of what can happen in some of these places.


Im not being funny, but just because a dog ends up in a dogs home doesnt mean that it has bad owners. There are many reasons, which are un stoppable for people to put dogs or cats into homes!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

loving all reptiles said:


> Yes ,i cried and cried!!!
> As my dog was my loyal friend for 15yrs and sadly on november 5th just gone my darling Meg had to have that injection into her paw. I wonder was she thinking the same as in the story. my heart is still broken and i'll always have a little piece missing.


In over 40 years of pet ownership I've had to euthanase all but one of my animals and it never gets any easier. However, I do believe that they aren't aware of what is about to happen. Most pets go to the vets quite often and have injections and then go home, so I don't think they realise that this particular time it will be different. I do think, however, that it's important to be there with them, so everything is as it always is from their point of view. I know I would never let anyone take my place with my pet - I have to be there when it happens!



Tomcat said:


> Im not being funny, but just because a dog ends up in a dogs home doesnt mean that it has bad owners. There are many reasons, which are un stoppable for people to put dogs or cats into homes!


Totally agree - it's not always because they're bad owners who don't care.

And, as sentimental as I am about animals and my own pets in particular, I do agree with Cat.

ETA: Just wondering why this thread has been put on twice in the same section????

.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

feorag said:


> I know I would never let anyone take my place with my pet - I have to be there when it happens!


I nearly took on a vet nurse who was too big for her boots - she tried to tell me I couldn't hold Ruby (our old boxer) when she was put to sleep as "a professional should". She soon got out of the room when I showed her what I thought of that.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Pfft! I'd have done exactly the same! 

Nobody holds my pet when this is happening but me! And nothing will ever change that until it's my turn! :lol2:


----------



## luke2702 (Aug 17, 2009)

feorag said:


> ETA: Just wondering why this thread has been put on twice in the same section????
> 
> .


 
Was done by accident, sorry..


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

i dont belive dogs have human emotions, but they do have some, if i had to rehome my dog, it would destroy him, it still upset me to read it! because as always its a case of the dog came last, ended up in a rescue, to try and find a home where she owuld be loved but only to be put down, its wrong and unfair. I could never do that to my dog 

shame there isnt more and more of the none kill policies around!


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/385351-sad-but-true.html
this struck me as very true in alot of cases


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

luke2702 said:


> Was done by accident, sorry..


 
you didnt put it in here twice, the one you posted in the classified section was moved as it was in the wrong section


----------



## luke2702 (Aug 17, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you didnt put it in here twice, the one you posted in the classified section was moved as it was in the wrong section


 
Sorry again...


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> who said they were dumb either? the fact of the matter is that a human wrote that article and they have no way of knowin that thats how a dog thinks, or any animal for that matter. And to use it to make people feel guilty for rehoming a dog without knowin the reasons for the rehome is stupendous. If a dog cant be found a new home privately, and the owners feel they cant take it to a shelter because of a poem written by a human, whats the other option? they take them to be put to sleep anyway without the chance of them gettin rehomed into a new family


I think you missed the whole point. Far too many people give up too easily because they cant be bothered. They need to know that animals do have feelings, feel fear and distress at moving homes several times or ending up in a noisy shelter.

No-one's saying if you've tried everything else that a dogs needs dont come first, but they're saying people think pets are disposable nowadays, one wee on the carpet and they chuck them on to someone else, or worse - wait til they've completely buggered them up emotionally and then pass the buck to a rescue, where if they have behavioural issues they wont find a home and will either stay indefinitely or be put to sleep.

I think it's sad that people can pooh-pooh giving up a dog - seriously, some people here just think animals are like beanie babies - to be collected and swapped and chucked away when they're not longer interesting...


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Nebbz said:


> shame there isnt more and more of the none kill policies around!


Shame there isnt a dog license or capability test to prevent these people getting animals in the first place, when what some are really after is a toy.

Not belittling what genuine people go through when they seriously have tried everything, but more often than not it's boredom or sheer laziness which leads to rehoming - all this "emigration" or "baby on the way" crap is just excuses.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My animals stay with me for their lifetime, I even got rid of my now ex husband rather than part with them. Who cares about material things as they can be cleaned or replaced, give me my pets any day


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Shame there isnt a dog license or capability test to prevent these people getting animals in the first place, when what some are really after is a toy.


And how do you suppose that would happen? Because it'd just end up like the current BSL/Dangerous Dog situation.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

How? Do you not think a capability test is a good idea? How would it end up like BSL? If it were implemented for all dog purchases from then on rather than back dating.

I dont know how it would be worked out, I dont have all the answers (LOL) but it would certainly be preferable to any complete div being able to buy a dog and mess it up to the point where it bites someone or gets put to sleep.

I also hope that one day there are more rules in place to help avoid animal collecting. No-one who isn't breeding, working them or rescuing needs to have more than 10 dogs. I'd say 3 myself, but I appreciate some people like to have a lot of animals and can care for them, but any more than that is verging on ridiculous unless you're a millionaire with kennel help.

And one day all breeders will have licenses (including regular homechecks), including those with accidental litters who would have to apply for special concession once their pups are born.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> I think you missed the whole point. Far too many people give up too easily because they cant be bothered. They need to know that animals do have feelings, feel fear and distress at moving homes several times or ending up in a noisy shelter.
> 
> No-one's saying if you've tried everything else that a dogs needs dont come first, but they're saying people think pets are disposable nowadays, one wee on the carpet and they chuck them on to someone else, or worse - wait til they've completely buggered them up emotionally and then pass the buck to a rescue, where if they have behavioural issues they wont find a home and will either stay indefinitely or be put to sleep.
> 
> I think it's sad that people can pooh-pooh giving up a dog - seriously, some people here just think animals are like beanie babies - to be collected and swapped and chucked away when they're not longer interesting...


 
and i can totally understand the sentiment of the piece of writing, i havent missed the point at all. ~The op said "read this before taking your dogs to a dog home" not "read this before gettin a dog cos you might be a right twat who wont look after it properly and dump it as soon as you get bored"

perhaps if the op had posted correctly i may not have replied like i did. After reading some of the comments some people may not go to homes for fear of being called a bad owner and then its ultimately the dog that suffers if the are somewhere theyre not gettin hat they need or god forbid taken t be put to slep instead. But i will stand by what i said that i believe animals dont think like how the writer has written it. yes they have emotion, yes they have feeling but not in the way we have, and its obvious that human emotion has been put into that piece of writing, so isnt very realistic


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> How? Do you not think a capability test is a good idea? How would it end up like BSL? If it were implemented for all dog purchases from then on rather than back dating.
> 
> I dont know how it would be worked out, I dont have all the answers (LOL) but it would certainly be preferable to any complete div being able to buy a dog and mess it up to the point where it bites someone or gets put to sleep.
> 
> ...


 

Why 10 dogs why not (11 like I have) or 7 or any other number. A lot of my dogs would be dead if I hadnt taken them and after working on them I was then reluctant to rehome them. I can afford 11(I used to have 13 but lost 2 due to old age) they get regular exercise, good food, plenty of training and stimulation and they are all neutered chipped or tattooed. I even pay family to dog sit so they are never on their own, Im very curious to know why you picked 10 as the number people should be allowed and why. Surely if I was an animal collector I would have kept the pedigree puppy I have recently handreared instead of letting him go to a lovely home of his own


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

It was more an example than anything. I dont know how anyone could have that many dogs and give them enough time, money, etc on the average wage. Especially if they're working full time.

In fact, I'd personally say that two or three would be the most any average person could manage suitably, but that's just my opinion.

Having seen how some of these dogs live (not yours but many of those with big "packs") I feel very sorry for them.

I'm home all day and happy with one dog, two at the very most. Why anyone would want or need 10 dogs in anything other than a rescue, breeder or working home, I dont understand. I'm not saying you're wrong for having that many, just that I think there's only so much love, time, training and money you can spread around when you have so many animals.

Speaking from experience - I have 30-ish rats now (not a collection - I'm a breeder and home all day) and that is my limit. I've cut back on plans because of this, dont understand why people would keep adding more to their homes knowing they probably arent going to get the attention or care they would in a smaller group.


----------



## luke2702 (Aug 17, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ~The op said "read this before taking your dogs to a dog home" not "read this before gettin a dog cos you might be a right twat who wont look after it properly and dump it as soon as you get bored"
> 
> perhaps if the op had posted correctly i may not have replied like i did.


 
How would you have like me to posted this so you could have replied differently?


----------



## callum gohrisch (Jan 8, 2009)

awww i love my dog nd do wish he could speak 2 me :flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> How? Do you not think a capability test is a good idea? How would it end up like BSL? If it were implemented for all dog purchases from then on rather than back dating.
> 
> I dont know how it would be worked out, I dont have all the answers (LOL) but it would certainly be preferable to any complete div being able to buy a dog and mess it up to the point where it bites someone or gets put to sleep.
> 
> ...


A capability test would be good _but only for people who give a ......_ . It would end up like BSL in that those who didn't want to stick to the rules for one reason or another, just wouldn't. And there'd be no loss apart from the dogs life. Same as with breeders, only the reputable ones that want to stick to the rules would make sure that new owners have taken said test and got acceptable results.

As for the limit on how many dogs somebody can have, why? What makes a worker, breeder or rescuer any more capable then that of a pet owner? I know there is quite a few people on here/used to be on here with over 9 dogs (most of said people keep quite mind, as not to get slagged off continously as usually happens on this forum :whistling2: ) and all of their dogs are in immense condition. They get good food, good living quarters, all are in good condition, they don't skimp on things such as vaccinations and vet care (like too many pet owners do with even just one dog) and they all get sufficient exercise and more.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Yes I have a lot of dogs and due to this my life is restricted. My OH is well paid and works long hours to compensate for me not working which is how we can comfortably care for this amount of dogs. We are that bonded with them that 8 even come up to bed with us, 2 are left with the free run of the house and garden(dog flap) and one sleeps in the kitchen which she prefers. Would I ever have this amount of dogs again?? No is the answer. Im 50 now and I dont want to leave this planet with this amount of dogs left in my daughters care(the animals are provided for in our wills) I will get one more dog once some of my oldies have gone but that is it and once these have gone in years to come I will foster golden oldies. I have it all planned out.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I did say I wasn't talking about YOU but MOST.

In most cases it is just an "I want I want I want!" kind of situation. Sadly these people often think they're doing the best thing for the dogs but often aren't - they're collecting them like beanie babies.

Breeders and rescues keep that many animals because they actually need to. Pet owners dont need packs of dogs, they just want them. Which is all well when they're like you and can look after them properly and keep their houses clean and their animals healthy. But sadly in the case of most animal collectors, that's not the case.

It's sad really, as it's often a form of mental illness and they're in denial about how bad things are. But anyone who's actually rescued animals from these people (such as the huge rat rescue in 2005 I was part of) knows that something has to change, there has to be a limit.

There's a big difference between adequate care and excellence. I'd rather give one or two dogs the best, than 10 dogs enough to survive and be reasonably healthy.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

luke2702 said:


> How would you have like me to posted this so you could have replied differently?


 
maybe titled it " to all the arseholes who want a dog but shouldnt have one read this!" perhaps....... just think that the thread puts everyone who takes dogs to shelters under the same umbrella, when some people take them to shelters for geniune valid reasons that benefit the dog, not purely cos theyre bored with um


----------



## luke2702 (Aug 17, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> maybe titled it " to all the arseholes who want a dog but shouldnt have one read this!" perhaps....... just think that the thread puts everyone who takes dogs to shelters under the same umbrella, when some people take them to shelters for geniune valid reasons that benefit the dog, not purely cos theyre bored with um


Completely agree should have titled it like that...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> I did say I wasn't talking about YOU but MOST.
> 
> In most cases it is just an "I want I want I want!" kind of situation. Sadly these people often think they're doing the best thing for the dogs but often aren't - they're collecting them like beanie babies.
> 
> ...


 
But without seeing other peoples packs how can you say that most dogs arent treated properly? Im not picking a fight Im just very interested what other people think about large pack households that is all. My day is spent grooming my pets, training , loving them and cleaning which I agree that some people may not do. I also spend a lot of time poo picking and swilling the large dog yard but without doing all these things I would never keep on top of it all. When I do go out I usually take at least a couple in the car with me as they enjoy it so much. What is the definition of an animal collector/hoarder?


EDIT I am greatly involved in rescue due to our sanctuary but we dont have facilities for dogs, I have seen first hand how SOME animals can be disposable items and how some come from homes with substandard care and people like ourselves are left to pick up the pieces


----------

